# Ovulation CD 11



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Girls
Just wondering if any of you have ov, as early as CD11 before?
Did opk yesterday morn and came back 2 lines. Im a bit confused 
As i did one today and the line has gone lighter 

Any info would be a great help.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

What time are you doing the OPKs ?  OPKs are used differently from hpts as you ideally shouldn't use first morning pee.  The LH surge usually happens in the morning but can take several hours to synthesise and show up in your pee...so ideally they should be done from around 12pm onwards, until about 8pm.  They are only classed as positive if your test line is same or darker in colour than the control line....even if you get 2 lines but your test line is even slightly paler than control line then it's classed a negative as no LH surge....it's this LH surge you're looking for.

I would try to avoid having a drink for around 4 hrs (which is what most OPKs recommend) and then testing again a little later to see what results on OPK are then.

If you did get definite +ve result yesterday on cd11 then this doesn't indicate you actually ovulated on cd11...they only detect the LH surge and you would usually ovulate around 36hrs later but can be anywhere up to 48hrs later...in which case you'd be ovulating around cd13.

Ovulation can happen earlier in cycle than cd14 but this may mean that the follicle wasn't dominant, which is turn may mean that the egg released wasn't mature enough for good fertilisation.

OPKs do not confirm ovulation....only a follicle tracking scan and/or progesterone blood test can do that...progesterone needs to be 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation (30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml)

Hope that helps
Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Minxy
Thanks for the info. No i never used the first wee of the day! it was late morn which it should be ok.
I get these results most months as i said today its gone lighter.
So i must of ov, already.I will have progesterone taken. [7dpo]
That will confirm the result.
Should the lines stay up on the opk for next 48hrs/CD 13. or do they get lighter?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

If you got the 2 lines yesterday and it's lighter today, this doesn't mean you've ovulated already.....OPKs *only detect the LH surge before ovulation*...you then ovulate around 36hrs later, up to 48hrs.....so if yesterday was cd11 and you got the +ve OPK then you've not ovulated yet....all it indicates is that you've had LH surge and this surge has now dropped/dipped (or it could mean more fluid to dilute the results)....which will then be followed by ovulation in the next day or so.

Once you've had the LH surge then the lines would usually start to fade but since there is still a certain level of LH in your system then they will still pick this up....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luteinizing_hormone

http://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#3

Also, you need to be aware that Clomid can effect OPKs if you use them too soon after the last clomid pill...

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/clomid-opks.htm

"Clomid (Serophene/clomiphene citrate) can cause a false positive in OPKs if taken too soon after finishing the prescription. According to most of the manufacturers you should wait at least 3 days before using an OPK. If you take Clomid days 3-7 you can begin testing on day 10. If you take it 5-9, you should wait until day 12"

Here's some more info....

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/opk-faq.htm

"What is the best time of day to take the ovulation test?

Unlike pregnancy tests, morning (first morning urine) is not the best time to collect samples for ovulation tests, as LH is synthesized in your body early in the morning and will not appear in your urine until the afternoon. The ideal time to test is in the afternoon, around 2pm, though testing may safely take place from 10am to early evening.

Q: Should I take the test the same time every day?

Yes, be sure to test at the same time each day. Also, reduce your liquid intake around 2 hours before testing as a diluted liquid sample can prevent or hinder LH detection"

I wouldn't get to strung out about results of OPKs as all they can do is give you an idea of what's happening, they can not confirm or guarantee ovulation or whether the egg released was mature. Only having a progesterone blood test at 7dpo can confirm this and/or having follicle tracking that shows the developing, dominant follicle size before ovulation and then the corpus luteum after.

I only really used OPKs when we very first started ttc as consultant (in fact 2 consultants) said they're pointless, a waste of time and money, become way too obsessive, turn spontaneous lovemaking into regimented babymaking....and still don't guarantee ovulation.....you might say neither were overly impressed with them....so I stopped using them. I did actually start using them a few months back because wierdly, as soon as I had my 40th birthday, my cycles went from 30/31 days (ovulation cd14/15) back to what they had always been before my miscarriages...28 days so I wanted to see if ovulation had stayed same so I used OPKs a few times to check LH surge and I had confirmed high progesterone blood test to confirm that ovulation was happening cd14.

Hope this helps explain things a little more 

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

